# New Loft i am Building. Pt 2



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, its been a while. I have started building again. I will post some pics.

This is the Deck i have started on to watch my Birds fly.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Second Deck. I can toss droppers from here or just sit and watch for Birds


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your loft looks pretty tight bro. Keep us posted on the build.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks GoldenBoy, i haven't had time to post pics. So here i go.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Next level going DOWN...lol


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to post my main HELPER... (Cant forget him)


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's some stairway you got goin there! 

Okay now I remember this build from your old thread. I commented on your pup there. I use to own a red nose pitbull just like him a while back. Great dogs!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, i remember you to. lol.. GREAT DOGS BRO..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

My other helper.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

looks like your little one is enjoying the build too and he's sporting a Santana Moss jersey. That was tough loss against Detroit.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

good lord, man, looks like a house, can i move in?


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> I have to post my main HELPER... (Cant forget him)


great pit, nobody will steal birds from u, thats for sure


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great job on the stair way to heaven. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

you got mad skills!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice loft. Those look better than some houses in third world countries.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

billyr70 said:


>




That is really cool. I can't let my lady see these pics because she has been harping on me to build her a deck for 2 yrs now.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Almost done....


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

How many lofts do you have? I thought I saw another one or 2 there at the bottom. One for sure but the other can be just a shed.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, i have 2, the bottom loft holds my rollers. ::. The one on the hill holds my RACERS...:... Thats how i Roll...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats cool man!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

What i really like about the loft on the hill is the ventilation. I have had other pigeon fanciers come to my loft and they all said the same thing, i cant smell pigeons. I think because it is located on the hill side it helps to keep my loft very dry. We had some hot days this year and it stayed fairly cool inside as well. I will start working on the loft some more in the next couple of weeks and will post more pictures. 

I think posting pictures really has helped me figure out what i wanted to build, so everyone PLEASE keep posting your pictures as it really does give out great ideas. 

Thanks everyone, Billy


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Billyr70, very nice job on your racing loft,stairs, and deck. Curious about what kind of ventilation system are you using, natural, mechanical, or a hybrid? Where are your vents placed on the loft and about how many birds do you keep in your loft. Thank you and all the best to you and your's.
PS- I like your two helpers. This is a great way to share time with your son. Greek Boy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I personally love yoiur set up there too , you got some mad skills building wise so Im really not worried about how your loft is set up because with all that room you cant go wrong so good luck and hope you have some great birds to make you proud when it comes to getting the job done


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Greek Boy. I have three sons and a awesome wife, (Who is the real pigeon fancier.  )... I use the natural Vent system. The way the roof is sloped lets air move through the louvers on the Metal roof from back to front (My way of thinking was when the air warms from the Metal roof it wants to rise thus escaping out the front of the loft and being pulled from the back). The front of the loft is off the ground about 4 ft, i think the air wants to naturally move up from the bottom of the hill, air moves in from the Avery, Window, and Traps, then is helped pulled out from the air that moves from the back of the roof to the front of the roof. My box perches are on the back wall so they never get any draft but plenty of fresh air. Its a very simple design but very affective because of the hill and loft positioned near the top. I really thought about this for awhile before i built it. I would read about the importance of venting in the loft and this was what i came up with. I also used smoke to really tell where the air was moving and that i think is a must for proper venting. (i did that on hot, cool, and rainy days, my findings were spot on with this venting system).

As for the number of Birds we keep. We started with 85 yb's and 6 droppers in the two sections that are finished.( The sections are 8x8x8 ) The third section is not ready for my breeders yet.

Thanks, Billy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you got it all under control as far as I can see lol ,the rest is all about enjoying your birds , so as long as your there I think you know whats what and the restis just pure enjoyment  pigeons are just pure fun no matter what their petigree is


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Its ok man that you got behind on building I still have my avairy and all the inside left lol!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think you got it all under control as far as I can see lol ,the rest is all about enjoying your birds , so as long as your there I think you know whats what and the restis just pure enjoyment  pigeons are just pure fun no matter what their petigree is



I totally agree. I think this is the most fun me and my wife have ever had with a hobby. My sons enjoy it as well, BUT WHAT A ADDICTION..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Its ok man that you got behind on building I still have my avairy and all the inside left lol!


lol, true. I coach Wrestling and Football. When the time is right, i go NUTS building for a couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> I totally agree. I think this is the most fun me and my wife have ever had with a hobby. My sons enjoy it as well, BUT WHAT A ADDICTION..


I have to agree with you there on the addiction part as I have yet to have been able to part myself from these great birds for over a 28 years period lol.. the only thing that could stand between me and them right now is the rate of unemployment  enjoy it to the fullest say these birds are surely worth every second spent with them .. I love every single bird I have ever had the pleasure of coming acrosss


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> I have to agree with you there on the addiction part as I have yet to have been able to part myself from these great birds for over a 28 years period lol.. the only thing that could stand between me and them right now is the rate of unemployment  enjoy it to the fullest say these birds are surely worth every second spent with them .. I love every single bird I have ever had the pleasure of coming acrosss


Well said.  Funny thing is people that don't know or raise pigeons like to give me a hard time and tease about me raising and racing them. I don't think that my friends understand what these Birds give back to the people who raise them. They are really special birds and are fascinating as hell... We really enjoy waiting for our birds to come home from a long Race and reaping the rewards of our and there hard work during the Race season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> Well said.  Funny thing is people that don't know or raise pigeons like to give me a hard time and tease about me raising and racing them. I don't think that my friends understand what these Birds give back to the people who raise them. They are really special birds and are fascinating as hell... We really enjoy waiting for our birds to come home from a long Race and reaping the rewards of our and there hard work during the Race season.


amen to that .. I love that bird that always sits on my head everytime I go into my loft and that one that jumps into the bucket come feeding time , they truely do make things that much more enjoyable on a daily basis every time you enter the loft  no need to explain things to me .. have to add thats its always sad the day when one doesnt come back it makes the whole loft seem empty somehow to say the least


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Billy, I'm glad to hear that you took the time to check out your ventilation system out properly. To many flyers don't realize the importance of ventilation. Especially when your racing. It helps bring your birds into form and maintain it. I can't think of a better way to spend time with the family. It can only make your life fuller. Pigeons give you all their trust and will fly their hearts out for you to get home on race day. Enjoy it with your family! Good luck, Greek Boy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Greek Boy said:


> Billy, I'm glad to hear that you took the time to check out your ventilation system out properly. To many flyers don't realize the importance of ventilation. Especially when your racing. It helps bring your birds into form and maintain it. I can't think of a better way to spend time with the family. It can only make your life fuller. Pigeons give you all their trust and will fly their hearts out for you to get home on race day. Enjoy it with your family! Good luck, Greek Boy


Ventilation ventilation ventilation.

I am lucky to have my wife's involvement, that makes it double the fun for me.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks great. You'll get a bird’s eye view from that deck and a good cardiac work out getting there. Very nice job.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy Crap! Very nice & impressive. That's one way to get a workout too, climbing all those stairs


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

kbraden said:


> Holy Crap! Very nice & impressive. That's one way to get a workout too, climbing all those stairs


Thank you.

Thats why i put a Deck in the middle of my stairs, TO REST...


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Reiki3 said:


> Looks great. You'll get a bird’s eye view from that deck and a good cardiac work out getting there. Very nice job.


Thank you.

It is really nice to see the birds come home from a race on the upper deck.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I will work on the loft some more this weekend and try to post more pictures.
I have to wait for the rain to stop first.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> Well said.  Funny thing is people that don't know or raise pigeons like to give me a hard time and tease about me raising and racing them. I don't think that my friends understand what these Birds give back to the people who raise them. They are really special birds and are fascinating as hell... We really enjoy waiting for our birds to come home from a long Race and reaping the rewards of our and there hard work during the Race season.


oh yeah I hear that the time from my friends and I have not even got my pigeons yet. Your loft looks great. you can come build my second loft for me next year. Billy what club do you race with?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Andyfitz said:


> oh yeah I hear that the time from my friends and I have not even got my pigeons yet. Your loft looks great. you can come build my second loft for me next year. Billy what club do you race with?


Hey Andy, 

I race with Hanover Homing Club. (HHC).. As far as building your second loft..lollol.. I got my hands full trying to finish mine.  I could give you a hand though.

Did you call Wayne about the baskets?

Billy


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am going to give him a buzz this week. how did you get your wife into the sport. Mine does not care that I am doing it but not realy into it. I told her she will change her mind once she sees her first squeaker


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Andyfitz said:


> I am going to give him a buzz this week. how did you get your wife into the sport. Mine does not care that I am doing it but not realy into it. I told her she will change her mind once she sees her first squeaker


Once i got my first birds i made sure she was involved, meaning i always got her opinion on what ever i did, like which feeders did she think would work best. etc. I would have her hold birds and i would read band numbers. Once she started to get her favorites i knew i had her hooked.  Now she is involved in everything we do, hell, shes the boss. lol (of some things) 

Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Update, I just finished working on the loft today. Saturday and Sunday i ran electricity to the lofts. (A LOT OF DIGGING)... Today i hooked most of my lights and some outlets up. Trying to be prepared for winter.

Cya, Billy


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

vary nice wish i was that handy


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What does ''droppers'' mean?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Birds Forever said:


> What does ''droppers'' mean?


Droppers are birds (i use oriental frills) that are trained to fly to my traps only, i throw one in the air and it only fly's to my trap and it helps get my racers to come down and trap quickly out of the sky. When my birds come home from a race sometimes they will fly around my loft several times before they land. When i throw the dropper up and he fly's to the landing board the racer that is circling will see him and he will drop in quickly. Seconds mean everything in racing pigeons.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> Once i got my first birds i made sure she was involved, meaning i always got her opinion on what ever i did, like which feeders did she think would work best. etc. I would have her hold birds and i would read band numbers. Once she started to get her favorites i knew i had her hooked.  Now she is involved in everything we do, hell, shes the boss. lol (of some things)
> 
> Billy


Thats what I did also..When I first told her I wanted to buy pigeons she said no more animals..But over time I got her involved having her write down band numbers and asking her opinion on my breeders...and the squeekers she can't resist! Now she is looking forward to old bird season next year


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> Thats what I did also..When I first told her I wanted to buy pigeons she said no more animals..But over time I got her involved having her write down band numbers and asking her opinion on my breeders...and the squeekers she can't resist! Now she is looking forward to old bird season next year


Women can be difficult to understand,  BUT they all love animals.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have not posted any updated pics for a while, so here we go. (BUSY) 

Billy


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

billyr70 said:


> Hi everyone, i have not posted any updated pics for a while, so here we go. (BUSY)
> 
> 
> 
> eat your heart out cardio stairclimber


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

You gotta be in good shape if you wanna Race with me....


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I am afraid I would be at level 1 only...seriously I agree with the others. nice job!!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, thanks. Some of my racing buddy's are older and i tell them to take there time, i even put a rest stop half way for them. 

Billy


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is where i Basket my birds through this little door.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice loft man, and great deck and stairs. You got some dedication and skills.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> Hi everyone, i have not posted any updated pics for a while, so here we go. (BUSY)
> 
> Billy


That is one serious set of stairs to shovel snow from in the winter!


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW. 

Niice


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Nice loft man, and great deck and stairs. You got some dedication and skills.


Thank you.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

ptras said:


> That is one serious set of stairs to shovel snow from in the winter!


I use a leaf blower to blow the snow off, not bad at all.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

pookie! said:


> WOW.
> 
> Niice


Thank you Pookie..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is my new watering station. I put in a laundry sink i found, works great for soaking the waters in bleach to clean them.


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea.. thats probably one of the most badass set ups Ive seen in a minute.. I wish I had room like that *sad* 

Oh and I like your dog, hows he bred?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Love the sink set up. Very handy.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> This is my new watering station. I put in a laundry sink i found, works great for soaking the waters in bleach to clean them.


What's the tank for?


----------



## pookie! (Jul 22, 2011)

ptras said:


> What's the tank for?



Id put me some liquor in it and use it as muh drank dispenser


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

ptras said:


> What's the tank for?


a shower after you climb all those steps....
very nice loft and deck. I bet the steps are actually better than wet grass on that hill, nice work!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a terrific loft! Your pigeons have a gorgeous view too.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

pookie! said:


> Yea.. thats probably one of the most badass set ups Ive seen in a minute.. I wish I had room like that *sad*
> 
> Oh and I like your dog, hows he bred?


Thanks Pookie, My dogs a pure breed Red Nose Pit named Big Daddy Kane.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Charis said:


> That is a terrific loft! Your pigeons have a gorgeous view too.


Thank you for the Kind words Charis.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> a shower after you climb all those steps....
> very nice loft and deck. I bet the steps are actually better than wet grass on that hill, nice work!


Shower....lollol.... Its filled with Canker medicine. LMAO.... j/k That was how i watered them in the winter months and it worked great.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Love the sink set up. Very handy.


Thanks Jay3.  

I like to build and figure ways out that make life easier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's obvious that you enjoy building. You did a terrific job. Nice to be so handy.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a house! Looks good.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

wow great job on the loft any pics of the inside?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

CarloSantoro said:


> wow great job on the loft any pics of the inside?


Check back this weekend, i will try and take some.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> Check back this weekend, i will try and take some.


I'll be tuned in, I like what you have there thus far.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I'll be tuned in, I like what you have there thus far.


me too , love your work >


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> This is my new watering station. I put in a laundry sink i found, works great for soaking the waters in bleach to clean them.


Hey Billyr70 how is the heat witht he metal roofing?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Thats a house! Looks good.


Thanks Crazyboy.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Hey Billyr70 how is the heat witht he metal roofing?


I love the roof, no problem what so ever. Its vented well across the front and back, plenty of fresh air. I wasn't sure about it when i was building the loft, i was worried about heat. Well i can say there has been no problems at all.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Billyr70- Hows the loft working out. I hope your ventilation system is still working out well for you as you stated before, I'm sure it is! Looking good and waiting till next week to see some inside photos and pics of your birds. Wishing you luck during your race season. Great job all around. Say hey to your helpers, I'm sure the loft and the birds bring you closer to your little loft manager-Nick..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Greek Boy said:


> Billyr70- Hows the loft working out. I hope your ventilation system is still working out well for you as you stated before, I'm sure it is! Looking good and waiting till next week to see some inside photos and pics of your birds. Wishing you luck during your race season. Great job all around. Say hey to your helpers, I'm sure the loft and the birds bring you closer to your little loft manager-Nick..


Hi Greek Boy nice to hear from you again. My natural ventilation is working wonderful thanks. I thank god i got into pigeons because it has really made me happy.... I love it. lol.. My 10 year old has my little loft and i gave him a small yb team. He is really being responsible taking care of them and is doing good. I will tell him you said hi. I will do my best to get some pics of the inside of the loft hopefully this weekend, if not soon. 

Billy


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Billyr70- Yes keeping,breeding, and racing pigeons is a wonderful sport that gets into your blood and won't let go. It deffiniely can bring your closer to your son and wife. I like the idea of you giving your son the responsibility of his own loft and team. This will keep him off the streets and you'll always know where he is. The sink you set up is a great idea for cleaning and disinfecting your drinkers. It was nice hearing from you again and look forward to your next set of pics. Nick..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Some inside my loft pictures. Sorry its not that clean but not to bad.

This is my first section. (Breeders) My nest boxes are split for two bowls, i stole the idea from a friend Joe in Utah.  They work great!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

My YB section.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Old bird section.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Billyr70- I like the look of your young bird team. They all look healthy and solid. Droppings look tight and round with white on top as they should on perches where they rest. I like the use of box perches because it makes it easier to catch the birds as opposed to v-perches lets say. I see in your old bird section you used boxes big enough for nest bowls needed for breeding some young or for motivation in the races. Your breeding boxes are nice with the double bowl idea. Very good my friend. I have one question if I may. Why do you use galvanized diamond shape floor grating in young bird section but solid floors in old bird section? I'm curious if there was a reason for this and why. The loft looks great in and out. It looks like your on your way to do well in competition. Can't wait to get back in the game myself as soon as I get a home with some land so I can build a nicely equipped racing loft. Looking at everyones lofts and ideas is making my blood run hot. Good luck, Nick


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Greek Boy said:


> Billyr70- I like the look of your young bird team. They all look healthy and solid. Droppings look tight and round with white on top as they should on perches where they rest. I like the use of box perches because it makes it easier to catch the birds as opposed to v-perches lets say. I see in your old bird section you used boxes big enough for nest bowls needed for breeding some young or for motivation in the races. Very good my friend. I have one question if I may. Why do you use galvanized diamond shape floor grating in young bird section but solid floors in old bird section? I'm curious if there was a reason for this and why. The loft looks great in and out. It looks like your on your way to do well in competition. Can't wait to get back in the game myself as soon as I get a home with some land so I can build a nicely equipped racing loft. Looking at everyones lofts and ideas is making my blood run hot. Good luck, Nick


Thanks Greek Boy. 

I have a friend that uses the same floor and always does great. So this year i wanted to try it out to see how i like it. His grate floor is open to the ground and he really kicks butt. I find that that section stays really clean and smells fresh all the time (the other section smell good but not as fresh). I worry about keeping the birds in form with the open floor, but man he beats a lot of great fliers. His theory is they stay healthier and they don't breath any dust from molt. When they fly in my grated section i don't cough at all, when my other sections fly i sometimes cough from the pigeon dust but not in my YoungBird section. I don't like the idea of temp change for form but i will try this system out and compare to my sons yb team that has a solid floor.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey looks like a saddle marked bird down on the left bottom and what seems to be very well marked. Is that for show or racing? Nice birds.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

How are those expanded metal gratings. What size are the openings and what is the gauge? Is it hard to clean? Im building a loft right now and I am considering using the metal grating.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Hey looks like a saddle marked bird down on the left bottom and what seems to be very well marked. Is that for show or racing? Nice birds.


Thanks, he is a frill. I use him as a dropper. He is a nice little bird.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

vangimage said:


> How are those expanded metal gratings. What size are the openings and what is the gauge? Is it hard to clean? Im building a loft right now and I am considering using the metal grating.


I really like the Grating, it take me a few minutes to clean that section. I scrape my box perches and i am done. The size is 3/4, not sure of the gauge.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay what is a fair price for these gratings, 4x8 section?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Where does the little door with the pull string go? Also does having your water that far up work well...is there enough room around it for several to try to drink at once?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Okay what is a fair price for these gratings, 4x8 section?


I paid $54.00 for a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 expanded metal grate-flat. I think that was a good price.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> Where does the little door with the pull string go? Also does having your water that far up work well...is there enough room around it for several to try to drink at once?


My water seems to work well that high. I will see 3 or 4 birds will drink and when they are done they fly down and a couple more will fly up. I like to leave it on the floor for my yb`s so they find it easy.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> Where does the little door with the pull string go? ?


That little door is where i basket my birds. Here is a video of how it works. 
I don't like being video recorded, lol. I get nervous...lol. If you watch the video i try to explain it the best i can.

http://youtu.be/ge6yU_bm3aU


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats pretty kool. Yeah I bought some about ten years ago or so and it was a little cheaper. That is about the same price I was quote here in my neck of the wood give or take a couple of bucks. Ill look in to that for my new floor thanks.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it works good, no problems thus far.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Great Loft and Video Billy, showed it to my wife and told her I am going to maybe make one also, she said great it will keep me from sitting on my butt drinking beer for a bit


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> Great Loft and Video Billy, showed it to my wife and told her I am going to maybe make one also, she said great it will keep me from sitting on my butt drinking beer for a bit


Lol, tell your wife it wont last long, the beer always wins. I can catch all 50 birds in 10 minutes without chasing them around with my hands. When i race i will hand pick them to feel there body's and inspect them, this method is only when i train. It sure does make life easier though.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

billyr70 said:


> Lol, tell your wife it wont last long, the beer always wins. I can catch all 50 birds in 10 minutes without chasing them around with my hands. When i race i will hand pick them to feel there body's and inspect them, this method is only when i train. It sure does make life easier though.


I hear u on that, takes me 30 minutes to catch them all now, I need the exercise but it do make training a chore. I can also see where it will come in handy vaccinating too etc etc where is my dang beer, found it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

billyr70, your method of catching looked very quick and effective. How did you come up with that way of doing it?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> billyr70, your method of catching looked very quick and effective. How did you come up with that way of doing it?


There is a flier Red Hertzer ( pretty much dead now)that was doing something similar back in the early 80's I am sure Re Lee knows who he is..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> billyr70, your method of catching looked very quick and effective. How did you come up with that way of doing it?


I saw something similar on the internet and modified it for my loft, i think long and hard on my ideas then research as much as possible and it usually works for my needs.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty much dead???


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> I hear u on that, takes me 30 minutes to catch them all now, I need the exercise but it do make training a chore. I can also see where it will come in handy vaccinating too etc etc where is my dang beer, found it


I just used this basketing method to treat for feather lice, it worked great. I treat my birds every so often. If you do this method you WONT go back to snatching them off the perch like a praying mantis...

Billy


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> I just used this basketing method to treat for feather lice, it worked great. I treat my birds every so often. If you do this method you WONT go back to snatching them off the perch like a praying mantis...
> 
> Billy


They say if it works stick with it and then they also say lead and they will follow ,I think now all they need do is follow lol great method to share , experiance is everything and seeing is believing .


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

PigeonVilla said:


> They say if it works stick with it and then they also say lead and they will follow ,I think now all they need do is follow lol great method to share , experiance is everything and seeing is believing .


Thank you Pigeonvilla, i am gonna basket all of my birds and try to take a better video for everyone to see. I wasn't happy with the first one, but it was kinda fun, always nervous when being video recorded.. 

Billy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I thought the first one was pretty good.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I thought the first one was pretty good.


Your right ones enough. Gonna work on the loft this weekend some more.


----------

